# what is dos called on a mac computer?



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

do they have command lines in dos on a mac?

thanks


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

The apple OS is built on Unix. Which is DOS like in it's interface. You can still use most if not all the Unix commands in OS X.


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

lawson_jl said:


> The apple OS is built on Unix. Which is DOS like in it's interface. You can still use most if not all the Unix commands in OS X.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_the_Beginning...was_the_Command_Line

thanks

it seems so weird with macs and hard to get infomation as if the world of mac wants to be so difficult

how do i get to a dos prompt in mac ?

if you say its the same wheres the dos prompt ?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

I assume you mean Terminal?

Macintosh Hard Drive > Applications > Utilities > Terminal.

Here are some basic Terminal commands.


----------

